# Peanut is swimming laps around the right side of his aquarium...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Back and forth, back and forth, back and forth, back and forth.... just the right side (not front) of his aquarium. he swims along the glass. What's with him?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He probably sees his reflection. Is he flaring?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

no. Whenever I put my hand where he's swimming he goes away tp the other side, but he doesn't swim laps. 
I also have almond leaves in there but I don't think they're bugging him, because almond leaves are practically meant for bettas!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. They don't always flare at their reflections. Sometimes they just chase. You'd have to worry if he was gasping at the top or laying at the bottom. All my fish pace or paced, especially at first. Whiskey paces at the front of his tank a lot but I think he can see the TV. What's on that side of his tank?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Nothing. It's plain glass, and his aquarium is beside the wall of my desk, so all he sees (or should see) is white.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's why he sees his reflection. The side Tango paces at is against the wall too on both sides. He'll probably grow out of it. I say that but Tango is on his side (left on mine) right now, pacing and patrolling and he's been in there a year and a couple months. You could try getting an aquarium backing with a picture on it and put it on that side. It might break up what he can see of himself.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine do this all the time...  Normal!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hehe, sorry... I overreact. I just want to make sure everyone's healthy.


----------

